# We'll Be, um, Back...



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'll be away for a few days, because Jean will be having corrective back surgery, and I'll be her advocate, caregiver, and general go-fer.

I'll be back as soon as we get home from the hospital.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Don't forget the foot massages!!! 

Hope it goes well, Jean.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Talk to you when you are back. Take care of both of you.


----------



## MarylouMader (Nov 24, 2017)

Good luck


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

My thoughts and prayers are with you both, Steve. Take care, buddy. Take care of both of you. Love you both.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Give her our best wishes for her and tell her I can send her a whip if she needs one to keep you hopping.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Backs are very tricky. Thoughts and prayers for the success of your wife's surgery.

I hope your wife is not like me: great hospital patient --- terrible home recovery burden. :smt1099


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

I hope everything goes well for her.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

tony pasley said:


> Give her our best wishes for her and tell her I can send her a whip if she needs one to keep you hopping.


She already has several.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Steve I'll send up a prayer that all goes well and the surgery is successful. I'll also ask for you to have the strength and patience you'll need to fulfill the roles you're taking on.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Here's hoping all goes well.....


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Hopes and prayers for the absolute best of all possible outcomes.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Prayers and good thoughts for a great outcome and recovery..


----------



## Hanshi (Apr 28, 2018)

All best hopes for a full recovery.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

All the best for a successful procedure and speedy recovery


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery - for both of you. I hope you spoil her terribly during her recovery, and that she gets maximum enjoyment from it, before resuming her normal self sufficiency. Thankfully, back surgery has advanced greatly, with the number of genuine successes increasing by leaps and bounds, in recent years.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Best wishes and thoughts on the way. Hope she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

Take good care of her — and yourself.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Knee mail sent.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Update:*

The surgery was successful. The surgeon gave my Jeannie back to me, slightly modified and much improved.
He does good body and chassis work, but I can't say the same about the paint job.

We're back at home, and I am now wearing our family's French Maid costume, as I prepare meals, wash dishes (ugh!), and make the bed.
Jean is not allowed to bend, lift, or twist ("BLT"), so she won't be scrubbing the floors for quite a while.
She is still quite competent with the whip, though.

The hospital is a Catholic-church-owned-and-run outfit, but they don't push religion at all. And the care is superb.
Our surgeon is Jewish (I think, from his name-I didn't ask), and there's at least one Hindu nurse on the surgical-recovery floor.
And the food is good! Jean, the pickiest eater in the entire US, scarfed down her meals.
If you need a hospital, Bellingham's Saint Joseph's is a good place.

I'm gonna be busy for a while, but I'll still be involved here.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Yay for us. Thank God you're both okay. Sorry for all the work you have to do, pal, but it's worth it. I wish I were healthy enough to go out and help.

Oh, and Steve, maybe when you get a chance you can look at this thread:

http://www.handgunforum.net/colt-photo-gallery/155569-help-old-pistol.html

I thought you might have some insight.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Glad all went okay and she was in good hands. Now we really need to pray for her being in your hands. lol The French Maid costume makes a scary picture and now understand why she needs her whips. Paratrooper was coming to help but took a wrong turn and ended up in Montana so give him a hard time.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

tony pasley said:


> Paratrooper was coming to help but took a wrong turn and ended up in Montana so give him a hard time.


He never trained with steerable chutes.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> Glad all went okay and she was in good hands. Now we really need to pray for her being in your hands. lol The French Maid costume makes a scary picture and now understand why she needs her whips. Paratrooper was coming to help but took a wrong turn and ended up in Montana so give him a hard time.


I don't take wrong turns.

I take alternate routes that don't get me to where I want to go............:smt083


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

paratrooper said:


> I don't take wrong turns.
> 
> I take alternate routes that don't get me to where I want to go............:smt083


Quick Paratrooper needs an intervention he is starting to sound like a Clinton


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> Quick Paratrooper needs an intervention he is starting to sound like a Clinton


The last time I had an intervention, everyone bailed on me early cause it was so boring. :smt086


----------

